# Husbands????



## aura (Jul 9, 2014)

Some husbands just don't understand. Let me qualify that..my husband does understand the knitting process, buys needles kits yarn etc for me. What he does not understand is stash. He can't grasp the concept of "You can never, never, never have to much yarn in your stash". Oh, he will continue to let me buy yard when I don't need it or don't know what I'll make with it but he will never understand it. Poor dear.
Just blowing off steam.
Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

They don't need to understand. They just need to accept it!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

martina said:


> They don't need to understand. They just need to accept it!


 :thumbup:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

martina said:


> They don't need to understand. They just need to accept it!


;~DDD!!!


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

martina said:


> They don't need to understand. They just need to accept it!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## nanniejan (Jul 1, 2013)

guess im fortunate that my husband crochets...he gets the 'stash'!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Turn it around..I can't seem to understand my dh's tool collection,or model airplane lot..


----------



## harryh (Feb 18, 2014)

mmmm o dear xx


----------



## Mothers Roost (Nov 9, 2014)

My son was complaining about all my yarn. I told him, "I'm spending, my cigarette money....and it doesn't end up in an ashtray!!! I don't smoke but he does....!!!!


----------



## Debbee (Dec 15, 2014)

My husband never says a word. He has more fishing equipment than he will ever use.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Yep, there are many husbands like that... of course, mine seems to collect wood (builds all sorts of things) and golf clubs! Heaven help me! they are plentiful


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

ha ha!!! mine does not understand my patchwork collection either...


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

martina said:


> They don't need to understand. They just need to accept it!


Very true. :thumbup:


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Does he have a sufficient number of drill bits, screwdrivers, hammers, etc. 

Wool/Tool - just the difference of a letter.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

if it comes to tools that they use for around the house, work on cars, and more. They understand. Ask why does he need so many tools and parts when he isn't using them all. A yarn stash, fabric stash is there for when I really need them I don't have to run to the store to get. Saves on gas money. See what you get from this. I never had trouble out of my husband when he was alive. See he had his hobbies and things I had mine. And sometimes he got interested in mine. Never a bit of trouble.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

And.....when I pick up a skein;(1 skein; mind you) my husband asks.......do you need the whole thing?


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

We just bought a new house (still moving in) and this is part of 'my space'. I can't even reach the top 2 shelves as it's floor to ceiling


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

margoc said:


> We just bought a new house (still moving in) and this is part of 'my space'. I can't even reach the top 2 shelves as it's floor to ceiling


I wish I had all that shelving to store my yarn in.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

seems like he doesn't understand it, but accepts it. 

Seems good enough to me.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

margoc said:


> We just bought a new house (still moving in) and this is part of 'my space'. I can't even reach the top 2 shelves as it's floor to ceiling


Now that is what l call great 'my space'.

Happy days ahead filling that up. :thumbup:


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

charliesaunt said:


> Does he have a sufficient number of drill bits, screwdrivers, hammers, etc.
> 
> Wool/Tool - just the difference of a letter.


My husband exactly. He has two sets of tools - one for the house and one for the boat. We do not keep our cars in the garage because of all his stuff. So far, no complaints about my stash!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Considering how much room hubby's wood working "toys" take up, he has no room to talk, (No pun intended!).


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

margoc said:


> We just bought a new house (still moving in) and this is part of 'my space'. I can't even reach the top 2 shelves as it's floor to ceiling


You will need a nice stepladder and a grabber. Lucky girl.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

This closet is attached to an empty room that's all mine too!! Can't wait to move on Thursday!!


----------



## aura (Jul 9, 2014)

Wool/Tool I like that



charliesaunt said:


> Does he have a sufficient number of drill bits, screwdrivers, hammers, etc.
> 
> Wool/Tool - just the difference of a letter.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> And.....when I pick up a skein;(1 skein; mind you) my husband asks.......do you need the whole thing?


Oh he should be so thankful I'm not there for the studied answer to match his stupied question. Here's your sign, idiot man.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Mothers Roost said:


> My son was complaining about all my yarn. I told him, "I'm spending, my cigarette money....and it doesn't end up in an ashtray!!! I don't smoke but he does....!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

aura--I love your avitar!


----------



## aura (Jul 9, 2014)

Quiltermouse said:


> aura--I love your avitar!


Thank you 
The picture I found on line, since I can't have a cat. Husband is allergic to cats and dogs. We both love them but, oh well, we will collect pictures.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

aura said:


> Thank you
> The picture I found on line, since I can't have a cat. Husband is allergic to cats and dogs. We both love them but, oh well, we will collect pictures.


For many years, I didn't have a cat because of allergies. Now I'm able to have them (2 tabbies), but I'll admit that they bring their own set of wear and tear on a house. So pictures are pretty, AND they don't claw the furniture!


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

aura said:


> Thank you
> The picture I found on line, since I can't have a cat. Husband is allergic to cats and dogs. We both love them but, oh well, we will collect pictures.


Aura, I too am mondo allergic to cats = can't visit my son who has 2 - but you might consider a curly coated dog such as a poodle, a Portuguese Water Dog, or Irish Water Spaniel. These dogs have hair similar to human hair, not fur, and therefore are almost non-allergic. I get asthma attacks near any cat and most dogs but can tolerate these dogs well. Just saying....


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

problem solved when they learn how to knit :thumbup:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I see a beautiful , colorful collage in your future!


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Years ago when a friend was hauling a huge bag of yarn into her house I asked her :"doesn't your husband ever object to all the yarn you buy?
She said :"Oh he said someting once about how much I spend on yarn, and I just looked him in the eye and said one word: GOLF. He's never mentioned it again." For those of you with husbands that golf, you might try that, mine doesn't play.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Debbee said:


> My husband never says a word. He has more fishing equipment than he will ever use.


So does mine but that doesn't stop him moaning and more moaning


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Mine doesn't understand, but he doesn't complain either. He grew up with a knitter!


----------



## sage river (Dec 10, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

My husband is a tinkerer. He does woodworking, electronics, plumbing, mechanics, you name it. Comes from being a yacht technician.
He thinks nothing of dropping $200 on a new tool that strikes his fancy but if a squishy little package of yarn comes in the mail I always get the same "what do you need More yarn for, you've got enough to last 100 years "
I never say to him, what are you going to do with that lathe or why do you need a new drill set?
I honestly think they're ALL like that.


----------



## sheltielady (Oct 19, 2012)

I really like your attitude and what you told your son. Next time my husband says anything about my craft room with it's yarn and threads and material I will tell him that is my cig money. He smokes and at the price of a carton of cigs I figure he gets off cheap :thumbup:


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

Just remember this next time hubby picks up a new tool at the home center or the computer store...When hubby's computer monitor died a few weeks ago, I told him to just go out and buy a new one. He decided that he could fix it, so he blew $50 on various bits and pieces. Guess what? It didn't fix the problem. So now we're out $50 AND the cost of a new monitor.


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

Mine never complains about my yarn stash nor the mess I make and leave around my chair when I am knitting. He will even offer to make me a graph on the computer and be helpful when he can. He loves to see the finished items. He even understands when I have to rip out something more than once. He is a keeper.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> ;~DDD!!!


Please explain this comment - I'm always looking for more smile faces to use.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Fishing stuff, tools and things we "might need" are all I need to point out. My son in law is the same. He never knows where he puts things so off we go to Home Depot every time we start a project. I swear between the two of them we start a hardware store.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My husband smokes and I spend the money on wool. I will have to tell him give up smoking and I won't spend so much on wool, needles and books.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

martina said:


> They don't need to understand. They just need to accept it!


 :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

aura said:


> Some husbands just don't understand. Let me qualify that..my husband does understand the knitting process, buys needles kits yarn etc for me. What he does not understand is stash. He can't grasp the concept of "You can never, never, never have to much yarn in your stash". Oh, he will continue to let me buy yard when I don't need it or don't know what I'll make with it but he will never understand it. Poor dear.
> Just blowing off steam.
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


Aura, well, you "let" him buy tools, or fishing gear, or books or whatever he likes, right? Therefore he has to "let" you buy whatever you want - jmho.


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

maureenb said:


> Turn it around..I can't seem to understand my dh's tool collection,or model airplane lot..


Love this one. My husband has a gazillion tools and many of exactly the same.


----------



## Ackiejay (Aug 21, 2013)

How right you are.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

aura said:


> Some husbands just don't understand. Let me qualify that..my husband does understand the knitting process, buys needles kits yarn etc for me. What he does not understand is stash. He can't grasp the concept of "You can never, never, never have to much yarn in your stash". Oh, he will continue to let me buy yard when I don't need it or don't know what I'll make with it but he will never understand it. Poor dear.
> Just blowing off steam.
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


Response: How many wrenches do you have? And how many different types?


----------



## Anrobertsn (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh so true even after 52 years! Stash is not in his realm of understanding!


----------



## harryh (Feb 18, 2014)

well its my cat that gets upset. not happy with all the toys I knit her or her own balls of wall she doesn't understand why I wont let her play with the wool I have on my needles.


----------



## k.ryan0511 (Dec 26, 2011)

Just the reverse here! My stash leaves my wife scratching her head!


----------



## Nanabjem (Jun 29, 2012)

You have to love that man! What a star!


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

So true. My DH also understands most but not stash. I'll say I need yarn for a project and he looks at my piles of yarn and carefully asks don't I have lots of yarn right there. I say it's not the right yarn. I think he figures I could have worse addictions. I do make him a sweater or vest from time to time and that keeps him happy.


----------



## agmelton (Feb 27, 2013)

My husband asked me about stash one time.....I said not a word ...walked to the garage door....opened it and waved my hand like a TV presenter. (Our garage is his space and is so full you can't move...but he find a space to work) .... He said "OK I get it". No more stash questions. Lol.


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

Mine doesn't get it either. However, there is a little problem with "You can never have enough golf hats, balls, clubs, etc. " so it all works out!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, do husbands have stash in the garage or work room? ~~ just asking. LOL


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

I might have found a way to help husbands understand stash. My hubby could never understand it either. Then I started to pull yarn out for a project. I would hide one skein or hank of yarn back in my stash making my project appear to be short yarn to finish. When I get to the end of my yarn, but not my project, I start digging though my stash, all the while complaining that I didn't buy enough yarn for that project. When he tells me I can go shopping to see if I could find the yarn I needed to finish I go shopping for yarn. When I get home I complain that I won't be able to finish the project because they didn't have the yarn I needed. However, when I'm putting away my new stash I conveniently find the last skein of yarn I'd hidden away. Then I come out all happy and tell him that I'm glad that I keep stash on hand. He quit asking about stash. I make it a practice to go through my stash in front of him so he can see how important it is to have yarn to go to when a project falls short. Once in a while I pull out a contrasting yarn to go with whatever I'm making so that he doesn't catch on to my hiding that last skein.
Another trick I do is pull a few boxes of stash out into the living room and spread the yarn all over the couch. When he asks what I'm doing I tell him that I'm trying to figure out what to make next and what yarns I want to use. It's kind of like him pulling out the boxes of different sized screws to find the right size for whatever project he's working on.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

My spouse does not talk about my stash, tools, patterns, yarn so I don't talk about his, tools, books...etc. Simple respect. Also he knows I would get vicious.


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh, you guys and gals... You make me laugh while I enjoy my morning tea. No DH yet, but I am now prepared


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

aura said:


> Some husbands just don't understand. Let me qualify that..my husband does understand the knitting process, buys needles kits yarn etc for me. What he does not understand is stash. He can't grasp the concept of "You can never, never, never have to much yarn in your stash". Oh, he will continue to let me buy yard when I don't need it or don't know what I'll make with it but he will never understand it. Poor dear.
> Just blowing off steam.
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


Not just male spouses - my DW doesn't get it either. Not remotely.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Since we retired at the same time, I took up knitting crocheting, scrapbooking and other crafts. Hubby always loved to play the guitar and sing (so I am always accompanied in whatever I do) and for my peace of mind, he plays golf. Unfortunately we have more snow than green grass so I showed him how to use my <old> desktop computer. He plays one golf game all winter with others. I showed him the chat etc. so the kids bought me a laptop. He rarely complains about the yarn because it was my mom's and he loves to see what I am making. He took up cooking so I don't have to make lunch or supper - he leaves the cake and cookie baking to me! Just the other day we went to Micheals (yes he walks around and helps choose yarn!or things for scrapping) and saw I had been eyeing the Cuttlebug for awhile....while I was in another dept - he bought it for my upcoming 60th b'day!!! We already had tickets for a <Beatles> imitation show...which were great so the gift was unexpected! After 40 years of marriage, I won't be trading him in anytime soon! BTW the reason men need the <new> tool is because they keep changing the size of the ratchets, or screwdrivers and we just got to get the job done right!!!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

martina said:


> They don't need to understand. They just need to accept it!


This should be a knitters motto :thumbup:


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Debbee said:


> My husband never says a word. He has more fishing equipment than he will ever use.


Same at my house!


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

My hubby just lets me get on with it and carrys my bags and just buy more storage when I run out.yes I know I'm a very lucky girl.wow I love that man.


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

The Duchess of Windsor (Wallis Simpson) reportedly said, "You can never be too thin or too rich." I'd dispute both - my version is, "You can never have too many books or too many plants ...... or too much stash!"


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

martina said:


> They don't need to understand. They just need to accept it!


 I am with you! I tell him you spend money on lottery tickets everyday and have nothing to show for it. I have lovely wool, cotton, acrylic, mohair, silk to touch and feel and dream about what to make and patterns to look at with tea and cookies on a rainy day!!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

You know, it's not that you have too much yarn. It's that you have a serious lack of knitting time. That ought to settle the whole thing


----------



## momsbird (Jan 18, 2015)

My hubby is a dear! Even tho he doesn't knit or crochet, he tells me that whenever yarn is on sale or if I need more for a project, buy it! What a love!


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Mine has been bringing ads for Michaels and JoAnns home for me. He hasn't said anything since our discussion about me quit buying yarn and he would quit buying beer. The next week he wanted to know how much yarn and what colors I needed. He stopped to buy it for me. It wasn't but a few months later that my job closed up. I was so glad to have my stash since there was no extra money to buy any.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> Please explain this comment - I'm always looking for more smile faces to use.


I'm not sure what to explain about it. It's my triple laugh, which I use when I'm really into whatever was said--my max reaction, so far.....


----------



## LizMarch (Aug 26, 2014)

Any time my husband comments on why I need to get more yarn when I haven't used up what I have, I simply reply with asking why he needs to buy another video game when he hasn't played all the games in the giant stack he has already  Try as he might, he has no good comeback to that one! Thankfully he generally has no issue with my hobby, and I respect his - he plays his game and I knit away!


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Of course they do not understand. That's because it does not make sense!! We all do it nonetheless.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

We understand. For your husband to understand - Does he spend money on equipment for a hobby that he buys some supplies for?


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Too bad he doesn't have a hobby that he spends money on! My DH never comments on my stash..ha..ha


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Have you asked him how many screwdrivers he has? ;- )


----------



## JenWren1962 (Feb 21, 2015)

My husband's stash is quite big he has four large containers full of wool in the attic room and two shopping bags full of wool in the living room for his ongoing projects. At the moment he is knitting hats for Orem babies to donate to the hospital. To try and use up some of his stash I have taught myself how to crochet granny squares using youtube with a very nice American lady called Jayda InStitches I am going to make an afghan with all the squares.


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

charliesaunt said:


> Does he have a sufficient number of drill bits, screwdrivers, hammers, etc.
> 
> Wool/Tool - just the difference of a letter.


My husband's tools take up a lot more room than my stash! We can't park the cars in the garage-in fact there's just a pathway to walk through to get inside the house.


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

my husband never says anything about me buying yarn. he encourages me to buy more. my problem is how many times i see women say their husbands "let" them. my husband doesn't "let" me do anything, i have a free choice to do what i want.


----------



## amyjosh09 (Aug 10, 2012)

My husband also does not understand when it comes to knitting and crocheting. He always reminds me that I have too many projects going on at the same time. He just keeps buying me yarn to add to my yarn stash.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Himself doesn't understand either. But he just shrugs and says, "As long as it doesn't over run the whole house." *hugs him*


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

samdog, you have described my husband to a 'T'! He has 3 sets of tools, one for the house, one for the campervan and one for the boat. It's impossible to get inside our garage for his floor-to-ceiling 'it will come in useful one day' stash - and in all fairness, it usually does! And he never complains when I buy more yarn, is interested in the colours I choose and what I am knitting, so I am not complaining.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

aura said:


> Some husbands just don't understand. Let me qualify that..my husband does understand the knitting process, buys needles kits yarn etc for me. What he does not understand is stash. He can't grasp the concept of "You can never, never, never have to much yarn in your stash". Oh, he will continue to let me buy yard when I don't need it or don't know what I'll make with it but he will never understand it. Poor dear.
> Just blowing off steam.
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


My husband pretty much understands the need for my stash of yarn, especially when our grand kids come over, they like playing with it, taking some of my beads that I used to make a belt & make jewelry out of it.


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

Irish knitter, that's the funniest thing - do you need the whole thing! Gave me a chuckle!!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Lily Jamjar said:


> The Duchess of Windsor (Wallis Simpson) reportedly said, "You can never be too thin or too rich." I'd dispute both - my version is, "You can never have too many books or too many plants ...... or too much stash!"


 :thumbup:


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

amyjosh09 said:


> My husband also does not understand when it comes to knitting and crocheting. He always reminds me that I have too many projects going on at the same time. He just keeps buying me yarn to add to my yarn stash.


husband in training.. now when he doesn't ask questions anymore but one how much do you need.. he will be officially trained.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

aura said:


> Some husbands just don't understand. Let me qualify that..my husband does understand the knitting process, buys needles kits yarn etc for me. What he does not understand is stash. He can't grasp the concept of "You can never, never, never have to much yarn in your stash". Oh, he will continue to let me buy yard when I don't need it or don't know what I'll make with it but he will never understand it. Poor dear.
> Just blowing off steam.
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


Mine learned to understand when I equated my stash with his stash of screws, nuts, bolts, and other assorted hardware, spare parts for the cars, etc. Oh, and he is a great believer in having a couple weeks supply of non perishable food in the pantry, too. He is a smart man and learned to shut up about my yarn stash and large supply of knitting needles.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Ask him how many nail, screws and tools her has - regular and power. Next ask if he really needs them if he's not using them now.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Oops! Should be he, not she.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

I think it's like the husband who keeps buying Tools and never even tightens a screw in the whole house. Men... can't live with them can't live without them.... :lol:


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

My husband has a stash of wood working tools that he hasn't used in years, he doesn't care how much yarn I have so long as I don't nag him about getting rid of tools, he doesn't use (he might some day) just as I might find the perfect project for that yarn some day,


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

My Bill (sadly no longer here) bought camera equipment. Yes it was his profession but another camera or lens or gadget or gizmo??? Unfortunately he died just before the digital boom so I am stuck with film stuff that no one wants or uses. Too good to throw away. Any takers???


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

Lily Jamjar said:


> The Duchess of Windsor (Wallis Simpson) reportedly said, "You can never be too thin or too rich." I'd dispute both - my version is, "You can never have too many books or too many plants ...... or too much stash!"


You and I are certainly on the same page! I wrote on another stream that I was seeking a place to send books. I have boxed up 100s for southern WV and a local jail that only has old magazines. Both places will get yarn and needles too. Now that it is soon gardening season the plants that have overwintered in the sun room will head for the front porch. With all this clearing out, I still don't have a spare inch for more! The rest of the stash will have to wait until next winter!


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

aura said:


> Some husbands just don't understand. Let me qualify that..my husband does understand the knitting process, buys needles kits yarn etc for me. What he does not understand is stash. He can't grasp the concept of "You can never, never, never have to much yarn in your stash". Oh, he will continue to let me buy yard when I don't need it or don't know what I'll make with it but he will never understand it. Poor dear.
> Just blowing off steam.
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


Mine understands my stash. What he doesn't "get" Is my collection of interchangeable needle tips. We-e-ell.... You always can do with another pair Cant you? :lol:


----------



## tjay (May 13, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

martina said:


> They don't need to understand. They just need to accept it!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

mavisb said:


> My husband smokes and I spend the money on wool. I will have to tell him give up smoking and I won't spend so much on wool, needles and books.


I am in bell choir at church. I am constantly ragged on because I do not read music. I color my notes, red for right hand and green for left (in boating, the the markers are red on the right for return to harbor!) Now everyone marks their music because it is quicker to learn. Now when reading music comes up I just say "when you learn to knit, I will read music." That ends the conversation!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

maureenb said:


> Turn it around..I can't seem to understand my dh's tool collection,or model airplane lot..


Good one!

:thumbup:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> A yarn stash, fabric stash is there for when I really need them I don't have to run to the store to get. Saves on gas money. See what you get from this. I never had trouble out of my husband when he was alive. See he had his hobbies and things I had mine. And sometimes he got interested in mine. Never a bit of trouble.


I never had any problems with my husband when he was alive either. In fact he encouraged me in my hobby just as I encouraged him in his hobby. :thumbup:


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

martina said:


> They don't need to understand. They just need to accept it!


Can't agree more!

 :thumbup:


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

kayortiz said:


> my husband never says anything about me buying yarn. he encourages me to buy more. my problem is how many times i see women say their husbands "let" them. my husband doesn't "let" me do anything, i have a free choice to do what i want.


Great comment - ditto!!! :thumbup:


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

Debbee said:


> My husband never says a word. He has more fishing equipment than he will ever use.


you betcha!!!!!!besides it is MY money...he can't and wouldn't say what i want to spend it on. :? :roll: :lol:


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Keep a Walmart bag, or any store bag, in your vehicle. When you bring in groceries, just place the yarn in the bag. He will never know, unless he puts the groceries away. If you find a really good sale, you may have to use several bags. And always add other items along with the yarn. I do this because dh thinks he has to buy something every time I buy something. I tell him it is for a donation project (which it always is). It seems o.k. for him to spend, but not me. They can be such babies.Ya'll have a great day. Love ya, Linda.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

lharris1952 said:


> Keep a Walmart bag, or any store bag, in your vehicle. When you bring in groceries, just place the yarn in the bag. He will never know, unless he puts the groceries away. If you find a really good sale, you may have to use several bags. And always add other items along with the yarn. I do this because dh thinks he has to buy something every time I buy something. I tell him it is for a donation project (which it always is). It seems o.k. for him to spend, but not me. They can be such babies.Ya'll have a great day. Love ya, Linda.


No! No knitter/crocheter should have to smuggle yarn in. You shouldn't have to justify it (unless you are letting the children starve to buy it and I've never heard of that happening). My God, if you can't enjoy your hobby there's something very wrong in the relationship. I never smuggle in yarn, nor do I hide it. Besides, DH is yarn blind. He can't see new yarn even if I put it in front of his recliner for him to see (the gardening seeds and magazines sort of serve as a duck blind I think). I hate it when we feel we have to sneak it in.


----------



## tjay (May 13, 2011)

I taught my kids that if we have to sneak about something, it isn't the something we should be doing....and sneaking isn't something we need to be doing as grown-up women. For heaven's sake.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

I just say "Do you really need another hammer?"


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Most of us collect something, my dh collects music. Never comments on my stash except with the every now and then "It that yarn in there too"?


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Only men who knit themselves understand.


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

My husband never complains about the stash. When I really get carried away I just tell him I wanted to knit you a jumper and nothing is queried. Have taken up spinning again and I follow the same principle. Buy lots of fleece and promise him a jumoer!


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

My husband never complains about the stash. When I really get carried away I just tell him I wanted to knit you a jumper and nothing is queried. Have taken up spinning again and I follow the same principle. Buy lots of fleece and promise him a jumper!


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

to paraphrase Stephanie Pearl-McPhee as she put it so beautifully when she said to someone "did Rembrant have too many colors of paint". Our yarn is our paint.


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

Viwstitcher said:


> to paraphrase Stephanie Pearl-McPhee as she put it so beautifully when she said to someone "did Rembrant have too many colors of paint". Our yarn is our paint.


I'll remember that one. No husband to complain but friends ask why I buy "another" color. Funny they never seem to notice when I buy another tube of paint. And I only paint (or knit) in winter when the gardens are all buried in snow!


----------

